# Reba vd Dornburg



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like I've got pups on the way and may I say it's about time. LOL Sire is my son's dog, Ichilles von Whirling Thunder. You're right Bob, with a name like Thunder he's got to be good. These pups have got to be good too with these two.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

praise the lord jerry!! hope she has at least 6 for ya  post pics of the "larvae" when they're on the ground!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic! 
Due date?


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats great Jerry, lets hope everything goes well and the pups deliver healthy


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She must be pregnant. She raised her head just long enough to stick her tongue out at me and laid back down


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry, due date is May 2nd


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Miss Reba in action, click on picture


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice video, love the leg wrapping by the decoy:lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

SO happy for ya Jerry!!! This has been a long time coming....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen sister.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

A very big congrats to you Jerry!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Reba is showing big time. These pups have been a long time coming. I can't wait. May 1st is 61 days. Finished the whelping box today so now the wait is on. In order for me to keep one and I do want one or someone will not get theirs. I need seven pups. I know that everyone that has asked for one won't follow through. That's just the way things are. Monday I will send them an email and tell them that deposits are now being taken and picking order will be as the deposits get to me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like you are starting to "nest"....LOL
I am really happy for you!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations \\/ Good luck with the puppies!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks and I guess I am , LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!!outstanding!!!!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

No matter what, keep your pick for you. Looking forward to the larvae announcement.


Terrasita


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

1 week away. She is really getting LARGE. Her attitude hasn't changed, she still wants to work. She just don't understand that she has to cool it. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Let me know when they come! I'm anxious to see them and happy for you!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well today is day #61. Checked her temp last Wednesday and it was 100.6 Checked it this morning and it is 99.2. This means she's close, right?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Well today is day #61. Checked her temp last Wednesday and it was 100.6 Checked it this morning and it is 99.2. This means she's close, right?


Patience Grasshopper........LOL 

How is she doing?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Well today is day #61. Checked her temp last Wednesday and it was 100.6 Checked it this morning and it is 99.2. This means she's close, right?


Sounds like it - Fingers crossed and good luck! Hope you get a big litter to choose from


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Today is day #63. Left for work this morning and she was getting the box and bedding moved around so that it suited her. I think we are really close. I thought it would happen yesterday but she thought not.

My daughter lives next door so she will keep an eye on her and call me on what is happening.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Jerry..... are there puppies?!?!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

YES they are here. 5 girls 2 boys. Here's some pictures, yea

























.

I hope that worked.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

How nice. My kinda litter---so many GIRLZ to choose from!!! Congrats and enjoy them.


Terrasita


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are some nice big fat puppies...... I feel sorry for Reba....... 

Congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About time. HA HA I wonder what the heck went wrong the other times ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations Jerry!!!!! Nice looking litter for sure!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good news . Congrats !


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know Jeff what went wrong. This one was right though. I dosed off and on during the night trying to keep good watch over them BUT this morning we had #8 another male. HE IS MINE. They look like Bi-color and Blk/tan. Most are bi-color Pedigree of dam and sire of these pups tells me they WILL be good working dogs. Reba and Ichilles are hard working dogs, they love what they do and are serious. All are asked for except for three girls. People have showed interest but have not made a commitment yet. Howard G. you better hurry.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gorgeous, jerry!!! i like pic #2--Reba's giving "someone" a pretty evil eye  or maybe she's just trying to get some rest....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The pups will be my "R" litter. Because of the current events with the Seals the males will be named as follows; Rouge after Rich Marchinko, the founder of Seal Team 6, Remco another A Silver Star, one of the Navy’s highest awards, was awarded posthumously in 2009 to a dog named Remco after he charged an insurgent’s hide-out in Afghanistan. Renzo after a PSD Columbia County Dog that I think alot of.

The girls names are still in debate.LOL


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

What about 
Ruger !!!!!!!!!!
Remington
Righteous (kill)

Terry


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

My Dobie's name is Rogue.......


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats an honor that you think enough of Renzo to name a pup after him! Congrats on the pups, I know its been a long time coming.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Renzo did well the other night. Flesh keep um sharp. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope you guys like pictures


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't wait to start working these pups!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I hope you guys like pictures ...



Well, I do! :lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The more the better especially at 3, 5, and 7 weeks.


Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do they bite a rag yet ??


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Do they bite a rag yet ??


What do you expect? They're not dutchies!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

james mackey said:


> What do you expect? They're not dutchies!


 
Ain't that the truth nothing like a good Mali or DS:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I will take a good GSD over a DS any day of the week, and twice on Sunday. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/yarmand#p/search/1/BxM3O3zbNes

This is what a DS looks like doing FR.

HA HA


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

jeff I got them in the kitchen. I had to roll up the window curtains. They wouldn't leave them alone at three days old.

Oh did you all hear that Seal Team 6 took a GSD in with them. Just saying , only the best with the best. LOL The US NAVY rocks , up and down and sideways. Go Navy.

Now this is the part that Jeff enters. Put it on me Jeff. LOL


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry Jerry AP confirms dog was a mali- named cairo, the seals had with them, read it here on WDF article ,nice try LOL.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sure and the man that shot him was ............. No one will ever know nor will they know which dog. Now that would put lives at a greater risk. Still It was a GSD.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This must be the artical. With the freedom of the press it's our own that tells us these untruths. LOL Don't believe this it was a GSD. I can not reveal who told me this BUT.



Please I'm just kidding but it was a GSD.


Obama also met Cairo, a dog used to help alert the special forces teams to hidden threats, said an official who was present and asked not to be identified to freely discuss the president's private meeting. Cairo is the only member of the raid team to be identified by name so far.

The Belgian Malinois was carried off the helicopter by a SEAL and used to scout the compound. It was unclear exactly how Cairo was used or whether it had entered the room where bin Laden died.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They never said anything about the GSD was the one that pulled the trigger. A smart dog GSD


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats on the beautiful pups Jerry!
I also believe it had to be a GSD that went in with the SEAL team. Mals don't take the time to think through a situation like that.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hear you Bob. LOL Hang with me and all will be convinced.

I'm naming the two of the males in my litter in honor of the SEALS. Mine is named Rogue Von Lyda Haus. He is named after Rich Marchinko, nick named Rogue. He was the Officer CEO of the first Seal Team 6. Another pup is name Remco Von Lyda Haus, he was a silver star winner but didn't make it out of this his last mission.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what about the female helo pilot that put her bird down in impossible conditions ("..up against the wall you ******* *****...") in order to accomplish the mission? even though the copter was scapped on the way out--she got her team close enough. and from what i've heard, closer than was really "possible". name a bitch pup after her, jerry.

and keep the pics coming--we've been waiting long enough for a litter !!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

What was her name?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I will take a good GSD over a DS any day of the week, and twice on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/yarmand#p/search/1/BxM3O3zbNes
> 
> ...


 
What is it that in your opinion a good GSD has over a DS? 


Thank you


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> What was her name?


IDK--all i know is that pilot was a female. i'll dig around a bit and see if her name is published anywhere...


----------

